# Hunting rabbits in vic



## Planky (Jan 25, 2015)

Does anyone know of any spots or properties that will allow the use of a .22 with sub sonics ? 

I am licensed (gun) and will respect any rules set by the land owners 
pm me if you can help me out


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 30, 2015)

Where I go you can get away with the .308


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 31, 2015)

moosenoose said:


> Where I go you can get away with the .308



think he may want rabbit stew,

rabbits are being hit pretty hard with both calici-virus and myxomatosis strains, still health populations around.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2015)

All the ones I come across are perfectly fine. If you could hunt Philip Island you'd be up to your neck in them (rabbits)  I think they've bred out all the calici and Myxo issues with their own immunity quite frankly. Rarely have I ever come across a diseased one. Usually eyes and nose, liver etc check out fine. Plus I don't believe myxo is an issue for human beings anyway  - Granted the 308 does mince them up a bit


----------



## rockethead (Feb 3, 2015)

I have never seen the aftermath of a 308 vs a rabbit but I have seen what they do to large game like pigs and skippy.
there would be nothing left. but being small I guess the bullet would not of started to mushroom in shape


----------

